# Starting X freezes system after upgrade (Nvidia Quadro T2000)



## yha (Feb 16, 2022)

Hello,

      This happened several months ago and I've been managing with the console only, but after some system/pkg upgrades, starting Xorg freezes my system (some quick flickering then black screen and freeze). Everything was working just fine before the upgrade. I have the correct config (linux_load="yes", using the nvidia-modeset driver, used nvidia-xconfig, etc). Anyone facing a similar issue?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 17, 2022)

Which version of FreeBSD, exactly? Packages from quarterly or latest?

`freebsd-version -kru ; uname -aKU`
`pkg -vv | grep -e url -e enabled`

Can you attach (as a .txt file) the X.Org log file for an affected session?

And so on; thanks.



yha said:


> `linux_load="yes"`



Is that a typo?

Please compare with the screenshot of the package message at <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/551939>


----------



## Andriy (Feb 17, 2022)

yha said:


> Anyone facing a similar issue?


No.


----------



## yha (Feb 24, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Which version of FreeBSD, exactly? Packages from quarterly or latest?
> 
> `freebsd-version -kru ; uname -aKU`
> `pkg -vv | grep -e url -e enabled`
> ...


I'm not on that machine now, but it's running the latest stable (-RELEASE) release with the latest patches (13.0-RELEASE-p6). Will post the output of the pkg command later on.


----------



## skunk (Feb 24, 2022)

You haven't written anything about what machine and which monitor this is.
But this is crucial information to judge what might be wrong.

The Xorg.0.log you supplied only indicates that there is an internal DP connection being used, together with the "nvidia-auto-select" mode.
DP is most problematic, followed by HDMI, in regard of failing to get a working mode.
DVI and VGA are the most reliable connections, they fail least.
In case there is a way to connect the monitor with a DVI cable, it is usually the easiest solution to get things work.

With laptops (internal DP) this is not possible.
Thus please run again with verbosity and logverbosity 6 or higher so we can see more detail of the video mode selection in the xorg log.


----------



## yha (Feb 26, 2022)

The machine is a ThinkPad P1 Gen 3.


```
$ freebsd-version -kru ; uname -aKU
13.0-RELEASE-p7
13.0-RELEASE-p7
13.0-RELEASE-p7
FreeBSD p1g3 13.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p7 #0: Mon Jan 31 18:24:03 UTC 2022     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64 1300139 1300139
```

I have attached the output from `pciconf -lvv`, `dmesg`, and the Xorg log file with increased verbosity.

Packages from quarterly:


```
url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly",
    enabled         : yes,
```


----------



## skunk (Feb 27, 2022)

To me it looks like that Xorg/the Nvidia driver gets stuck when setting up HDA audio, after the display has been initialized for Xorg.
There seems no xorg.conf method to simply turn this off.
The only way seems be through rebuilding the driver package.

BTW, this seems to be an issue with the newer nvidia driver releases, saw some similar reports recently.
Ideally one would know the exact release with which these issues started, so one could roll back to the last working release, but I don't know... sorry 

Edit: Maybe a good idea could be to ask in the Nvidia support forum?


----------



## yha (Feb 28, 2022)

Actually, thanks for the hint skunk. I did find a couple of older versions in /var/cache/pkg, removed the installed version (470.xx), installed the previous version (460.xx), and now I am able to log back into X. The latest upstream version on Nvidia's website is 510.xx but that's not yet updated in ports (was released less than two weeks ago)... we'll see if that fixes the issue in 470.xx. For now, I'll stick to 460.xx.

Thanks.


----------

